# EKprint and R3000 dual cmyk channel setup issues



## ThredHedz (Oct 18, 2016)

I have an r3000 based Epson printer. I finally got info on how to get the first 1-4 channel CMYK setup working properly so that it prints CMYK. It's a dual CMYK setup so now I need #5-#8 letters to coordinate so that it prints CMYK also. Thanks.

Note: I have the ink in ink bay as follows: YMCK/YMCK

Numbers 1-4 are #1 c/w, #2 m, #3 c, #4 m/w


----------

